# This weekends Tourney



## Chuckster (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a great time. But the sharks were small and the redfish were Big.Hope to do it again soon. Thanks again Clay.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a blast myself,bigfishrookie and myself tried but the bite wasn't as hot as i thought it would be,bigfishrookie did manage to get a 55" bull to the boat but just wasn't quite the size we needed.We had fun and will do it again anytime.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Iron Mullet I see the only pic you posted was of you! Kane Mano & Team Share-It had a blast at McRae this weekend. We did not find that big money fish, But the Jim Beam and Crown Chum the sharks ladled up to us diffently threw us off the scent trail!:letsdrink Clay thanks for the wonderful nuggets and a chance to meet some fellow anglers. I left a banner down at your camp to remember the weekend and we need to do it again soon. We did put 5 total toothy critters to the boat and sent back to grow abit. With the exception of one poor lad that made for a fine grilled treat! Could'nt get him to smile!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pic's !!!! Looks like all had fun :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

We couldnt keep these little sharks away on friday....we would just take a chunk of chum and put it on a hook and hook one. We chummed like crazy on friday night and saturday ran to 3 barges to see if we could get some kings. Jigged up some redfish but not much else. We got 20 mullet and 5 bonita for bait for saturday night from a fish market. You wouldnt understand how much chum we had in the water. We emptied our 45 gallon livewell/chum bucket like 4 times. The current was strong this morning, but no sharks :banghead I think the reason more sharks werent caught is because there was no moon....It was good to meet everyone. Claydoh, your going down next tournament :moon


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

oh yeah....tally ban thanks for the idea on the light :toast


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep- Clay's the Shark Master 2007! Reminds me of that song- "go on take the money and run". I guess my trash talking didn't throw him off his game. Good job Clay! Also, thanks for this effort and the shark nuggets and blackened snapper were off the hook (pun intended).

Quick joke here- me and Last Chance went to McRae at 3pm Saturday to bring Clay some diapers (seriously- that's not the joke part). We see Clay's boat and he's in a chair on the beach pretty much passed out with a towel over his face. So I get my 6/O out and set the clicker on, and go up to him and Yank! He jumped up like you wouldn't believe! Reflexes like a cat! He must have been having shark fantasies. 

Friday- leave about 3, go to t-pier and get LW's for chum. From Shoreline we go to FT Pickens pier. Last Chance whips up on the mullet and we're off to the Mass. Wind and waves aren't too favorable so we stay there a couple hours with no bite at all. 

Head back to Pickens pier and anchor up. Catching some small sharks but no big ones. 6/O clicker goes off and he's on. Fight for less than 1 minute and my knot pulls. I'm using braid and didn't tie it right. Lance Chance ties the next leader on. No love and we leave about 4am for home.

Saturday- straight to Shoreline and on the water by 3pm. Head to pass and drop Clay off some diapers. Out to Russian Freighter. Catch plenty of short snappers and watch them float off as they die. Would you believe no sharks or cudas?!!!!!! So we head back to Pickens about 10pm. 

Anchor up and start chumming and fishing. Just small ones.










Midnight- the clickers running hard, I grab the rod and switch gears into fighting mode. LC pulls anchor and I fight shark for 15-20 minutes. Get him to the boat and we knew we had a contender. BTW LC guessed the length pretty much exactly.

Tail rope him and drag him to McRae for measurement. Woke up Clay in his tent- sorry Clay but thought we may have had a winner. Clay measures him and he fell short a good 4-5 inches, so no love.










Here's me taking the bull by the horns.










Tried riviving her- but she was too whipped.










So we gutted her and I would carve up in morning. BTW- in the stomach was a slot redfish and bluefish bones.

Sunday- slept til 11am, woke up, cleaned the meat and took the jaws out. Back to sleep at 2 and woke up again at 4:30.

What a great time I had. A full weekend of Shark fishing. Total 7-8 juvenile sharks released. One big one for meat.

Thanks to everyone who attended and helped. We spent most of the time fishing and not much socializing, so we'll have to meet sometime later.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to meet you guys BFR, I think that each time you showed up I was sleeping! I had a blast at the tourney and I'm having even more fun spending yalls money.........lol


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I didnt even see this, and I did a wholepost up under general discussion!

Well, WishinIwasFishin has officially started the trash talk I see for the next tournament!!!

:moonRight back at you man! By the way, I think you guys fished that tournament harder and longer than any other team out there!:bowdown And yer chum looks more like seafood gumbo!:hungry I'm lookin foward to the spring one! I think we should have 2 of these a year! And thanx Wishin for bringin this whole idea up to get it off the ground! I had entirely way to much fun!

BIgfishrookie. I forgot bout that 6/0 alarm clock! I swear when I hear that it pulls me out of the hardest sleep! I sleep way to much on my boat with them baits out and waitin for that clicker to scream! If they had an alrm clock with that sound on it, it would probably work much better for gettin me outta bed in the morning!

And I'm glad you woke me up saturday nite with your shark! Good pics man! 

Great pics from everybody man! Thanx to everybody who was involved!

Konz! you got pics ready to post yet????


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

It was great to meet all you people that showed up this weekend. I had a blast. I don't think I have ever laughed so hard when Clay was telling us about the Viagra in his drink incident. Forall the peoplewho didn't make it out, ya'll sure missed a good time. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll post some pics tomorrow bro........I forgot the camera cord today :doh


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Back at ya Clay- We had a blast. Most fishing I've done in a while. It was hard though, I'm sore and a little congested. I hear there's talk of a spring tourney! You know me and Last Chance are in. Hell, I thought we had a winner! 

October is the hot shark month. Seems like the big ones come in to spawn. Plus the fact that there's so much bait in the water- why go deep. I think we represented even though we didn't win, but that's how it goes. 

Congrats to all for a great fun, safe, cheap tournament. It goes a long way that we all can pull off something like this. And of course to Chris Couture for keepin PFF up and running, without his efforts we wouldn't have even gotten to know eachother.

Ding-Ding- Round 2 in spring!

Also there was talk of a redfish rodeo in our future. Let's get in on!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

JimT host a PFF Redfish Regatta in the spring Bigfish! Same type of ordeal!

I think end of may when the sharks are getting active and comming back in sahllower would be a good time for a spring tournament!

Hey Getsome! I forgot bout the Viagra story!

All fishermans wives on here.......If your husband is poopyfaced fall down drunk, don't get the bright idea of grinding up Viagra and putting it in his next mixed drink. You will NOT be a happy camper when it kicks in but has a bad reaction with the natural aphrodesiac effect of alcohol on the brain. When the brain is geared up with the liquor, and the Viagra gears up the other required equipment, you will be :reallycrying. 

If you ignore this advice, please have a first aid kit handy. You have been warned. Needless to say, I know longer worry bout Viagra in my drink!


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Team "Chum Bucket" had a great weekend too. Heather is just 

running around with a huge smile on her face. She caught the 

second place shark and lost to the famous Clay-Doh by about 1 

in. She could care less about the money!!!! We had a blast, it 

was so nice to meet several new PFFers. 

Clay the shark you cooked was amazing. We look forward to 

fishing with the crew again in the future. 

Shawn

Again Thanks for putting on this great Event!!:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Shawn it was nice meeting you and the wife......thanks again for taking Christy over to use the bathroom....lol


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The way Heather was manhandlin that shark, we all thought it was you Sean when we motored over by ya guys! I swear she looked likes she has been reelin in big ones like that for years! She was puttin a hurtin on em!

And glad you guys enjoyed the nuggets! I packed a ziplock full of chunks for ya and put a lil lemon juice in em before I froze em (same way I did them ones on the beach) and will see if Brandy can bring it to ya when he brings your tent!

Thanx for gon Konz and Christy! For her first time out fishin Konz, I think it was off to a good start! Glad Team Chunky Love finally scored!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

All I can say is next time I'm leavin da kids at home

(the sharks did'nt like the surface baits anyway) and Kane is gonna take it seri-ass. Had a great time all the same

Glad to meet all of you, It was truly recreational fishin'


----------



## Chuckster (Oct 9, 2007)

<P align=left>Yea Kane Mano, Kids were a little hinder. Next time we will put a shark on the board that really stretches the tape. Because you know your fishing with the IRON MULLET.:moon We will getum next time Jimbo.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a few pics










Clay the evil shark slayer










Getting ready to haul her up










Victory is actually spelled C-H-U-N-K-Y


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pic of you and konz (I assume that's him). I was wondering when I'd see a $400 shark! Good job guys. you set the bar.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah that's me


----------

